# circumsicion outlawed in germany



## rockman7 (Jun 27, 2012)

i'd like ya'll take on this. seems kinda wierd to me that a country with the history it has with jews is making up these intrusive rulings.

http://news.yahoo.com/german-court-outlaws-religious-circumcision-172728400.html


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds like Germany is going through the same sort of problems with judges that we Americans are.

Judges seeking to change society based solely on their on personal opinions.


----------



## rockman7 (Jun 27, 2012)

agreed. but i would'a thought given germany's past with jews this would be a huge "nono". but looking round these parts thier no different than anybody else . everyone forgets the past in a hurry.religious freedom isn't so free(and getting worse)


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm quite pleased "mine" took place when I was a baby and I wasn't real aware of what was going on. 

Not to mention it is a safe and healthy practise for babies, so I can't imagine why the courts would consider differently.  I'm sure someone knows the whole schpeal about how the blood will coagulate better during infant circumsicion than later in life. IMO, the courts are flirting with a health danger as well as a clear religious rights violation.


----------



## rockman7 (Jun 27, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> I'm quite pleased "mine" took place when I was a baby and I wasn't real aware of what was going on.
> 
> Not to mention it is a safe and healthy practise for babies, so I can't imagine why the courts would consider differently.  I'm sure someone knows the whole schpeal about how the blood will coagulate better during infant circumsicion than later in life. IMO, the courts are flirting with a health danger as well as a clear religious rights violation.



my thoughts exactly... if you waited until i was of "age" and came at me with a forked fillet knife somebody would be go from a he to a she in seconds


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jun 27, 2012)

rockman7 said:


> my thoughts exactly... if you waited until i was of "age" and came at me with a forked fillet knife somebody would be go from a he to a she in seconds



X's 2


----------



## gemcgrew (Jun 27, 2012)

From the comment section of the article:

"After I got circumcised, I couldn't walk for 12 months, had to drink breast milk for 9 months, and soiled myself for 3 years. That was rough...good thing I don't remember it."


----------



## Lowjack (Jul 4, 2012)

Seems to me G-d is calling all Jews out of Germany as it was prophecied that all Jews must return to the Land , so antisemitism sometimes is the way G-d tells people you don't belong there any longer.


----------



## Lowjack (Jul 4, 2012)

Ezekiel 20:34 - "I will bring you from the nations and gather you from the countries where you have been scattered -- with a mighty hand and an outstretched arm and with outpoured wrath." 

Isaiah 11:11-12 NIV - "In that day the Lord will reach out his hand a second time to reclaim the remnant that is left of his people from Assyria, from Lower Egypt, from Upper Egypt, from Cush, from Elam, from Babylonia, from Hamath and from the islands of the sea. He will raise a banner for the nations and gather the exiles of Israel; he will assemble the scattered people of Judah from the four quarters of the earth."


----------

